# So many questions!



## JAYNE (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a good Christmas. I'm just after a bit of advice really and this seems to be the best place to ask.

I bought my 10 year old daughter a budgie last weekend (so we haven't even had him a week yet) and I already have so many questions, lol. 

First and foremost, can anyone guesstimate how old he is? (I've attached pics. We were told that he was around 12 weeks, but I don't know. His cere and iris's look to be that of an older bird? Yet he only has two throat spots and is quite small...) 

Secondly, when will he start chirping and feeling at home? The only noise we've had out of him so far is when he calls for his flock, other than that he just sits on the perch and doesn't do alot. He let's my daughter stroke him and will sit on her finger already, but he'll only eat from her hand, he hasn't used his food tray yet and as far as I know he hasn't drunk anything. But he's peeing and pooping normally. 

Lastly, he has a tiny black lump (looks like a fruit fly with wings) stuck to his back. Is this a feather growing or something more sinister?

Sorry for the long first post, but any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Jayne and :welcome: to the forums!

Your boy is very handsome! He's at least 10 months old and is an adult budgie. Does he have irises yet? If not, he's probably closer to 10 months, but if he does, he could be anywhere from a year old to several. If you got him at a pet store, he's most likely about a year or so.

Your daughter should not touch him at all for the first few weeks - he's being submissive because he's terrified. :upset: She needs to understand that he has to settle into his new home before she can start taming him. After a few weeks, he should start playing more with his toys, being more vocal, etc. While he's settling in, she should read out loud to him, talk to him, sing to him, etc. so he knows he can feel safe in his new home. Don't let him out of the cage at this time. He knows where his food and water are and will eat for himself, just not when you are in the room, as it puts him in a position of vulnerability. Eventually he'll get comfortable with eating in front of everyone.

After he has settled in completely, she can start to tame him. It will require a lot of patience and time to do so, so you may have to intervene to ensure that she doesn't rush things. She should begin by putting her hand on the outside of his cage until he's comfortable with it (may take days to weeks), then putting her hand in the cage as far from him as possible until he's used to it, etc. Eventually (after what is usually months of slow and careful work) she can start to feed him seed from her hand.

Also, you should replace all his dowel perches with natural wood perches of varying diameters and textures. Perches of all one material and size such as the ones that come with the cage are not good for their feet and can lead to a condition called bumble foot.

Check out these links to start!

https://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Be sure to also read through the forums' other budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. :thumbsup:

Best wishes with your budgie! Does he have a name yet?

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

Your budgie is gorgeous! You’ve been given great advice above. Please read over the Stickies and Articles. You’ll find a ton of interesting information, as well as answers to questions. Stick around and learn all you can about budgies. Since you are on board in the care of the budgie (not just your daughter’s pet), it’s a great way to show kids the responsibility of caring for a living being. . 

Looking forward to seeing more of your beautiful boy!


----------



## JAYNE (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies. She's named him Chip - she did want to get two, but after research, I found that two birds would bond with each other and probably never be fully tame, or speak (other than to themselves), so she decided to get just the one. We can always add another male at a later date. I have to say, I'm mighty impressed. She's changed his food and water every morning, cleaned the cage out once, and sits, talks, reads and sings to him several times a day. 

Thanks for the age reference, he does have iris's, but they're a very pale grey, not completely white like a complete adult. As for putting her hand on the cage, in the cage etc. she did start that way. First time she placed her hand on the cage, he didn't like it at all, bless him. I didn't realise he was still so terrified, as I say, he eats from her hand, sits on her finger and nuzzle into her when she's stroking him (although he does flinch when she tries to touch his head, so obviously she doesn't do that anymore, ha!) I'll have to try and dissuade her from being so hands on for a while so to speak.

With regard to the perches, I intend on changing them out asap, but cause its Christmas, everything's been up in the air. I'll go check out all the links posted.

Once again, thank you so much, its really appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Chip is a very handsome fellow! 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

